# Finally pulled the trigger



## cooker613 (Dec 18, 2018)

Well, I finally did it and ordered an Anova Sous Vide. It should arrive on Thursday. Should be taste treat for football Sunday (go Broncos! Oy). Maybe pulled chuckie tacos? 

Question: if meat is frozen, how much extra time do you need to add to the recipe? Is there a rule of thumb?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 18, 2018)

Add two hours as a rule of thumb. 

If you have a real big piece of meat that’s several inches thick it’s going to be longer. But then again when your cooking for 12-36 hours it’s going to be done. But anything that’s a short cook and thin like a ribeye its 2 hours. 

Enjoy your new toy. It’s gonna change your life.

Scott


----------



## daveomak (Dec 18, 2018)

Yes there is a time table...  Use Baldwins tables....
http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 18, 2018)

Your gonna love it . Enjoy .


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 18, 2018)

C613, I am contemplating buying one also ,hope you enjoy yours !


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2018)

Congrats!
They are another fantastic tool for your arsenal!
Al


----------



## cooker613 (Dec 19, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Congrats!
> They are another fantastic tool for your arsenal!
> Al


Thanks, next I’d love to try smoking sablefish  (aka black cod). Of course living in Arizona it may be a bit of challenge to find.


----------

